# Bikeshop ERlangen / Forchheim



## Joey II (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
ich brauche dazu einen kompetenten Laden in der der Erlanger oder Forchheimer Umgebung.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Joey


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (9. Juli 2003)

schau mal 1-2 threads weiter unten,da is was über läden in franken,da steht auch einiges über läden in erlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (11. Juli 2003)

Über den nicht zu empfehlenden Bikepoint in Forchheim steht da auch was.

Das www.bikeimperium.de in Schwabach werde ich morgen ausforschen 8)

Grüße, M


----------



## Nightmare (17. Juli 2003)

Bester Laden in Erlangen: FREILAUF!!!!!!!
Kenne viele Leute da persönlich.Kansnt ja mal den ea3040 anschreibn,der arbeitet da,er wird dir sicherlich helfen!
Service in der Werkstatt sit 1a und die Leute sind supernett!!!
Geh blos net zum Bikepoint in Forchheim!!!Siehe Thread Bikeshops in Fo...

Hier mal die Addi vom Freilauf http://www.freilauf.de/


----------

